# msmsgs.exe (MSN Messenger) ALWAYS running...



## clueless99 (Feb 7, 2003)

Everytime I look at my task manager, I have msmsgs.exe running and using up space I desperatly need. I've deleted it from my 'Startup' using msconfig, but nada. I've 'End Process/End Precess Tree" it numerous times, but it always finds a way to start running all by it lil self....Pesky lil thing.....Is there a way for it to stop running without having to uninstall it?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi,

1. Go to Messenger/Tools/Options and uncheck "Run this program when Windows starts" on the Preferences tab. 
2. In Outlook Express, Tools/Options/General tab and uncheck the option to automatically log on, if it's there.
3. Also in Outlook Express, View/Layout and uncheck the option to display Contacts. The program will open a connection and display a list of all Contacts on line if you do not.
4. Startup Folder. Make sure no entry there for Messenger.
5. Go to Start/Run, and type Msconfig. On the Startup tab , uncheck any option for it. 
6. If you are using NAV 2003, disable Instant Messenger monitoring.

This little check list ought to work in dissociating MSN from Outlook Express, so that it'll only start up if you really want it to.

If it doesn't, here's a reg tweak that will do so on all operating systems, without actually uninstalling MSN, which may not be what you want:

http://www.winguides.com/registry/display.php/989 : Remove MSN Messenger from Outlook Express

If all else fails, shut down MSN Messenger, go to your Program Files\MSN Messenger directory, and rename Msgsc.dll to Msgsc._bak_

Good luck,


----------



## cammi (Jan 9, 2003)

how about just going to tools, options, preferences, and untick the "Start when Windows Starts" box?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Well, as you can see, that was the first thing I actually recommended, but sometimes that isn't enough...


----------



## cammi (Jan 9, 2003)

i know, you're so thorough tony!  you dont want to know my rules of fixing computers, you'd be appalled.


----------



## AngryClip (Jun 14, 2002)

If I remember right, to remove MSN do this;

Start> Control Panel> Add/Remove Programs> Add/Remove windows components

Then take the check out of MSN (usually right at the bottom of the list)


----------



## clueless99 (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyKlein:_
> *Hi,
> 
> 1. Go to Messenger/Tools/Options and uncheck "Run this program when Windows starts" on the Preferences tab.
> ...


Thanks! Worked like a charm.


----------



## icerocks (Jun 21, 2003)

Hi,
I am having problems with annoying pop ups of msmsgs. These appear to be urgent little message alerts popping up every 5 minutes or so. Prior to searching at the forums here, I removed messenger from starup at msconfig and I think also from add/remove. When I tried to follow instructions in this post : Meesenger/Tools/Options, it appears I can't seem to locate Messenger. I am running Windows XP on this computer. These pop up ads continue unabated. My two other sons also have their own user names on this computer. There is also one other computer on this network that does not have this problem and it is running windows 98. Any help here would be appreciated. Thanks Ira


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Have a look here:

http://www.itc.virginia.edu/desktop/docs/messagepopup/

FYI, disabling the Messenger service, as explained in that article, is only a workaround.

The reason you're getting these popups is that you're not running a (well configured) firewall.
I suggest you get one. Try Zonealarm freeware: http://www.zonelabs.com/store/content/home.jsp

If you want to be able to easily toggle the Messenger Service on and off (although you probably won't need to), Steve Gibson's ShootTheMessenger is a handy tool: http://grc.com/stm/ShootTheMessenger.htm

Cheers,


----------



## icerocks (Jun 21, 2003)

Thanks. I have done as per article. Do i need to log on to the other two users on my family computer and do the same. I am the primary user /administrator ? Thanks again....Ira


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

No, you should be fine now!


----------



## fossean (Jul 14, 2003)

After months of irritation at msmsgs.exe running as unstoppable process, your tips finally succeeded in stopping it. Turned out to be the NAV 2003 messenger monitoring that was causing it to run.


----------



## 2steps (Jul 18, 2003)

Hello

I have messenger on my pc but have never used it (use yahoo) How do I remove it? When I try I get told that there are shared files that may affect the running of other programmes. Not sure what's what so I left it.


----------



## Pony99CA (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fossean:_
> *After months of irritation at msmsgs.exe running as unstoppable process, your tips finally succeeded in stopping it. Turned out to be the NAV 2003 messenger monitoring that was causing it to run. *


I'd like to second that; I'm so happy that I even registered.  I couldn't use the Exit capability because I'd get an error saying something was using Windows Messenger. Killing it in the process manager would work for a while, but it would restart. I even thought for a while that I might have some Trojan, because I'd see Messenger constantly accessing the Internet, so I set ZoneAlarm to permanently block Messenger.

Why does NAV 2003 cause msmsgs.exe to start up, though? NAV 2003 doesn't cause AIM to start up, and I can successfully exit it. I guess that's one thing I can't blame Microsoft for...

Steve


----------



## clueless99 (Feb 7, 2003)

Even though it's not running anymore, I really want to uninstall it in hopes of getting some space out of it. However, going to Add/Remove Windows Component doesn't work. Instead of removing msmsgs.exe, it just removes Internet Explorer, even though it's not what I ticked! Is there another method of removal?


----------



## not2003 (Jan 14, 2004)

ok im another v irritated "msmsgs.exe constantly preparing to access the internet" guy!
i did everything suggested except disabling norton av 2003 re instant messenger, as i dont know how. i've twiddled every button but dont seem to have such an option. 
could someone please explain? 
appreciated.

(btw i just downloaded the new msn messenger, caused all kinds of slowdowns in my system so i removed it - is anyone else having that probleM?)


----------

